# JSP und Ajax



## JensMander (14. Dez 2010)

Hallo Forum, 
ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig.
Ich habe mit Java Server Pages einige Webseiten programmiert, die über Tomcat auch traumhaft angezeigt werden.
Szenario:

-der Nutzer klickt in eine Karte (z.B. Google Maps-habe ich integriert) daraufhin werden die Koordinaten in einem Inputfield ausgegeben

Nun möchte ich gerne folgendes unternehmen:
- mit dem Klick sollen die Koordinaten (via AJAX???) an den Server geschickt werden, eine Datenbank abfrage gestartet werden und die Ergebnisse wieder gesendet werden
-die Ergebnisse sollen in einem separaten Textfeld erscheinen


ISt das ohne weiteres möglich oder sollte ich dazu ein Servlet schreiben????

vielen Dank für eure Hilfe

Jens


----------



## SlaterB (14. Dez 2010)

Java Basics - Anfänger-Themen == wieso ist 2/3 = 0?,
nicht komplizierte Servlets, AJAX usw. 
verschoben


----------



## ARadauer (14. Dez 2010)

> ISt das ohne weiteres möglich oder sollte ich dazu ein Servlet schreiben????


ja ist ohne weiteres möglich und ich würde dazu ein servlet schreiben ;-)

Warum das oder?


----------



## JensMander (15. Dez 2010)

keine ahnung wo das oder herkommt*G*. Leider stehe ich jetzt doch vor den ersten Problemen. 
Ich entwickle mit eclipse und bis dato hatte ich nur Servlets oder JSP programmiert. Aktuell versuche ich nun beides in einem Web-Projekt zu erledigen. Damit meine ich ich habe ein dynamisches Webprojekt angefangen bei dem sich im unterordner webcontent die jsp-seiten befinden und (über eclipse betrachtet) befindet sich ja nun das servlet unter javer- resources: src, dann unter packagename.

Wie spreche ich dieses Servlet nun an???



```
http = new XMLHttpRequest();
var dateiaufruf ='WEB-Inf/classes/servlets/datenbankabfrage_koordinaten?hochwert='+document.getElementById('hochwert').value;
http.open('GET',dateiaufruf,true);
```

Wenn ich das nun teste bekomme ich die fehlermeldung dass das servlet nicht gefunden werden kann, gibt es da andere möglichkeiten???

Ziel ist es alles als gemeinsame *.war datei zu haben.

vielen dank


----------



## mvitz (15. Dez 2010)

Du musst das Servlet in der web.xml noch bekannt machen und über ein servlet-mapping auf eine URL mappen.


----------



## homer65 (15. Dez 2010)

Die URL "dateiaufruf" sieht aber komisch aus. Du mußt lediglich eine gültige URL angeben. Ob sich dahinter ein Servlet verbirgt oder irgendetwas anderes ist egal.


----------



## JensMander (15. Dez 2010)

aja genau so wirds gemacht, wenn man nicht an alles denkt. vielen dank für die info


----------

